
Google boasts its VR success just ahead of Facebook's quarterly report - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3027612/mobile-wireless/google-boasts-its-vr-success-just-ahead-of-facebooks-quarterly-report.html
======
joenathan
I've used Google Cardboard and at best it was just a novelty for me, but after
using the GearVR which I found to be much more immersive, I am convinced that
VR is the future.

